# my new planer



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

I just go the ridged 13 inch planer from home depot last night after comparing it to the dw734 for the same price I went with the ridged for a couple of reason's. Reasons first was the extra half a inch which I'm sure will save me if I have something that is a little over 12 1/2 second reasons was the life time warranty. I have planed close to 100 bf of pine and ceder the 100 includes doing multiple passes on boards. So far it has worked great no snip at the ends I just have to do a bit of ajustment to the in feed table as it is a little off. The main thing I have done with it so far is plane down 2x4 to a little over a inch thick because it is high quality pine and once planed thinner it no longer looks like construction lumber. Overall I love it. Is there any way to joint on a thickness planer I was thinking about running boards through on its side would this work. Also I can not get over the amount of chips when I was cleaning up I filled my shop vac twice and I'm still not done cleaning
ok i spell checked this


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*free spelling checker*

Hey Bub, U r post are hard to read without periods and CAPS and myspeld words Try this: http://www.spellcheck.net/ and we will have a better chance of understanding what U R saying....:thumbsup:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I think what you are asking is if you can joint on a thickness planer and the simple answer is no. As far as I am concerned, a thickness planer will only reproduce the imperfections in the wood on a thinner scale. As far as the amount of chips goes, you may want to look into a dust collector and a seperator. Good investments for a tool that produces the amount of chips that a thickness planer does.
Ken










how's my spelling Bill?


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

I've got the same planer and have been pretty pleased with it. Kenbo's right about a dust collector. I just have mine hooked up to my shop vac and it fills it up pretty quick. A proper DC and separator would be the ticket.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Congrats on the new tool, it will serve you well!

A DC is awsome to have but if it's not in your budget a separator like this one is easy and cheP to build... not to mention it works great!

~tom


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

And yes... I could help it... "cheP" lol

~tom


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

hey about the spelling when i type somthing and then read it over my brain just sort of changes the words to what it should be when i read it and i dont even notice its wrong


----------



## haugerm (Nov 19, 2009)

That's exactly where the spell check comes in handy. It'll do the work for you. Your posts can be a little incomprehensible at times. 

Ok, enough harassment. Have fun with the new planer. I just picked up the Dewalt 734 myself. I actually preferred the Ridgid that you got, but HD had the Dewalt on sale, so I took the sale price to Lowes. They got me a price match plus an extra 10% off. I'm happy with it so far, but I hope I don't end up wishing I'd spent the extra money for the Ridgid. 

There are sleds you can build that allow you to flatten 1 side of a board with a planer. You can find videos on youtube. They look pretty clever, but I've never used one so I can't say how well they work firsthand.

--Matt


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

It's difficult to edge joint successfully with a planer because there's nothing to use as a reference edge, so you end up with the randomness of the bottom edge translating directly to the same randomness on the top edge. A jointer is the best tool for flattening a face and jointing an adjacent edge at 90°. With the help of a planer sled you can flatten a face with the planer, then you can use a TS jig or router to edge joint. A hand plane will work too, but it's more work and there's a learning curve involved.


----------

